# unsichtbare Nasen?



## Costner (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum,
zur Algenbekämpfung habe ich 5 Nasen eingesetzt. Der Teich ist oval so ca.2m x 1,5m und z.Zt. mit glasklarem Wasser und noch wenig Pflanzen besetzt. Goldfische hat der Winter alle besiegt. Als ich nach 1 Woche in den Garten kam, nicht eine __ Nase zu sehen, selbst bei ruhiger und langer Beobachtung. Okay, dachte ich war vielleicht der __ Reiher da oder so. Hin zu "Klee", wieder 5 Nasen in den Teich. Extra Versteck gegen __ Blicke von oben geschaffen. Eine Woche später-> nicht eine Nase zu sehen und zwischen den 3 Pflanzbehältern ist wenig Raum zu verstecken, es tummeln sich nur in aller Ruhe 3 __ Molche. Habe einen Außenfilter, klarstes Wasser, PH-Wert nicht bekannt. Aber selbst wenn die verstorben sind, lägen die toten Fische da, auch Spuren von Jagd oder so sind nicht da. Aber wo sollen sich 10 Fische verbergen und selbst wenn sie sehr furchtsam wären, irgendwann ist es ja genug. Und durch den zusätzlichen Sichtschutz, den ich (in halber Wassertiefe) angebracht habe, ist meiner Meinung nach ein sicherer Schutz gegen Jäger gegeben. Aber wo sind sie dann? Man könnte denken, der Teich hätte unten ein Loch, durch das sie entwischen.
Habt Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Pidder54 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch seit 4 Tagen 5 Nasen.. Wenn ich sie mal sehe, sehe ich alle 5, da sie immer zusammen sind. Ist ja auch ein Schwarmfisch. Obwohl ich sehr klares Wasser habe, sehe ich sie nur selten. Scheinbar sind sie Meister im tarnen...
Gruß Pidder


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo,

in deinen Teich gehören weder Nasen, noch Goldfische und schon garnicht beides. Dafür ist dein Teich mit 500L einfach zu klein. In einen so kleinen Teich gehören keine Fische. Fische werden auch dein Algenbroblem nicht lösen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Costner (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo Heiko,
das beantwortet meine Frage NICHT.


----------



## Marlowe (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo und einen wunderbaren Tag,
lieber Costner!

Ohne Belehrungsgedanken möchte ich Dir wirklich empfehlen, Deinen Teich ohne Fische
zu "betreiben".

Sei sicher, dass die starken Temperaturschwankungen (Tag und Nacht, Jahreszeiten) den sehr groß werdenden Nasen und Goldfischen große Probleme bereiten, 
wenn sie sich zudem noch in einer derart kleinen Umgebung bewegen.

Selbst ich habe bei meiner 4000-Liter-Pfütze ein andauernd schlechtes Gewissen, obwohl ich 
nur wenige Tiere darin halte.

Vergrößere Deinen Teich, nimm es als wunderbare Planung...ich jedenfalls werde in einigen
Jahren tätig.


Herzlicher Gruß von der Nordsee,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## beaune (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo Costner,

leider kann ich dir - als absoluter Teichneuling - deine Frage nicht beantworten. Doch ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du... 5 Nasen eingesetzt und es ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Ob die sich in meinem überwucherten Pflanzenteil aufhalten oder von den (gleichzeitig eingesetzten) Flusskrebsen verspeist wurden, ich habe keine Ahnung! Am 2.Tag sah ich noch einen (wo war der Rest?) vorbeischwimmen, als ich die neuen __ Muscheln beäugte und das war es dann... Seither gab es keine Spur mehr von den Kleinen.
So gesehen würde mich des Rätsels Lösung auch interessieren!

Viele Grüße
beaune


----------



## canis (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Ein Wunder, dass die Nasen überhaupt eine Woche lang in einem 500L-Teich überlebt haben... Ein solcher Teich ist für jegliche Fischart völlig ungeeignet und alles was du einsetzt wird sehr schnell entweder von alleine sterben oder gefressen werden, da es in einem 500L-Teich schlicht zu wenige Verstecke geben kann. Die Wasserqualität leidet und wird so nie 5 Nasen o.ä. tragen können. Auch dass deine Goldfische den Winter nicht überlebt haben sagt doch schon alles aus und sollte dir ein Hinweis sein. 

Übrigens: Nasen werden bis zu 50cm lang. Meinst du, es gefällt ihnen in deinem Teich? 

LG
David


----------



## luci (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo zusammen,

mal nach __ Gelbrandkäfer oder Libellenlarve geschaut, das einzige was dagegen spricht das noch __ Molche drinn sind. Die können ziemlich groß werden ohne selbst endeckt zu werden.

Was soll das denn für ein Teich sein, so ca.2 x 1,5 m = 3 m² x 0,17 = ca. 510 l ? Haut da was bei deiner Rechnung nicht hin, 17 cm Wasserstand ein bischen wenig.

Auch wenn er rechnerisch größer wird, Nasen sind für solche Teiche nicht geeignet.

Gruß luci


----------



## Turbo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo Costner

Bringe doch mal etwas Licht über die Grösse deines Teiches ins Forum.
Eine Foto währe auch toll.
Laut Provil hat er eine Grösse von 9m2 und eine tiefe von Maximum 1 Meter.
Das tönt für mich nach 3000-5000 Liter je nach Aufbau. 

Hast du dich mit den 500 Litern Teichinhalt nicht verschrieben?
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, das man in einer 500 Liter Pfütze und 9m2 Teichfläche die eingesetzten Fische nicht sieht. Bei 500 Liter Wasserinhalt liegen die ja beinahe auf dem trockenen und werden während des Schwimmens gekocht.


----------



## beaune (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallole,

noch nichts Neues an der Nasenfront? Ich habe meine netterweise heute entdeckt, wie sie am Vormittag ganz gemütlich in einem Sonnenfleck "standen" (mein Teich ist leider ab mittags ziemlich beschattet). Alle fünfe!  Ich rutschte dann eine halbe Stunde auf Knien im Gebüsch herum, um sie ungesehen beobachten zu können...Hach, welch Freude! Die __ Molche turnten auch ganz nett herum, tauchten zwischen den Nasen umher, die sich davon überhaupt nicht irritieren ließen.
Vielleicht versuchst du es auch mal, in den Morgenstunden Posten zu beziehen, wenn die ersten Sonnenflecken auf dem Teich sind? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie beschattet deiner ist, aber es wäre doch eine Möglichkeit, oder?

@ luci


luci schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal nach __ Gelbrandkäfer oder Libellenlarve geschaut, das einzige was dagegen spricht das noch Molche drinn sind.



Heißt das, dass Gelbrandkäfer und Libellenlarven die Fischchen (und Molche) fressen können??? :shock  Davon hab ich zumindest einige drin (Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven weiß ich nicht)



luci schrieb:


> Die können ziemlich groß werden ohne selbst endeckt zu werden.
> ...


Wen meinst du damit? Die Nasen, Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven oder Molche?
Sorry, aber ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger, was Teiche und Bewohner anbelangt! 

Viele Grüßle aus dem - endlich - sonnigen Süden

beaune


----------



## luci (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo beaune

Hab mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Es sollte heißen Gelbrandkäferlarven und Libellenlarven, diese können alle beide recht groß werden. Gelbrandkäferlarve so um die 6- 7cm Libellenlarve je nach Art bis über 10 cm. Die greifen Fische bis zu ihrer eigenen Größe an, wenn auch meist nur welche die eh schon ne Macke haben. Also ein gesunden Fisch ,bei genügend Platzangebot, erwischen sie in der Regel nicht, ist aber möglich. Am besten mal bei google reingeben.
Die __ Käfer selber fressen auch Fische wenn sie welcher habhaft werden können. Diese dürfen aber max. 4- 5cm haben. Aber viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tot. Bei einen normalen ausgewogenen Besatz kümmern die sich ehr um anderes Insektengetier.

Am besten so weitermachen und beobachten, in einen nachgestellten Biotop wird und sollte sich sowieso täglich was ändern.

Gruß luci


----------



## waterman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo,
meine Nasen waren anfangs vor drei Jahren auch sehr scheu, aber von Beginn an huschten sie immer durch den Teich. Von 5 sind noch 3 übrig.
Durch die Gesellschaft der übrigen Fische sind sie ruhiger geworden, manchmal sogar richtig gemütlich unterwegs.
Trotzdem bereue ich, die Fische in den Teich gesetzt zu haben, denn Algen fressen die nicht (mehr). Sehr schnell hatten die raus, dass Koifutter auch nicht schlecht schmeckt. Jetzt jagen sie den anderen Fischen das Futter ab, bringen beim Füttern eine große Unruhe in den Teich . 
Fangen scheint aussichtslos.
Mal sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt, wenn einer eine Lösung hätte, die _Pfund_skerle rauszuholen, ich würd mich freuen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## beaune (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

So, laut Aussage meines Mannes sind nur noch 3 Nasen zu finden  ...allerdings will ich das mit eigenen Augen sehen, bevor ich sie innerlich verabschiede. Könnte es sein, dass die sich trennen, um zum Bsp abzulaichen oder hängen die permanent miteinander rum? Oder es haben tatsächlich Gelbrandstinker und Co zugeschlagen :evil.

@luci, vielen Dank für die Zusatzerklärung! 

@ waterman, ich würde sie dir gerne abnehmen, wenn du in meiner Nähe wärst. Wie groß sind sie denn so nach 3 Jahren und guter Fütterung  ? (Reine Neugier bezüglich des zu erwartenden Wachstums bei meinen Kleinen).
Ach ja, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, zwischen eigenkreiierten Mahlzeiten und "Mitesserschaft" zu wählen, dann nehme ich auch lieber letzteres, ist doch einfacher und ich denke, den Nasen gehts genau so. Warum sich anstrengen und Algen weiden, wenn man das Futter so nett präsentiert bekommt? Ist aber nur ne Laienmeinung, gell? 

Viele Grüße

beaune


----------



## canis (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Verschwunden um abzulaichen sind sie bestimmt nicht. Lies mal etwas über die Fortpflanzungsbiologie der __ Nase und du wirst feststellen weshalb. Dann sollte eigentlich auch klar werden, dass Nasen ohnehin nicht in Gartenteiche gehören, aber viele sehen das leider anders...

LG
David


----------



## waterman (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Hallo beaune,
ich denke ca. 30 cm und 3-400g dürften sie haben.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## beaune (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

@ canis: ...oder werden einfach auch falsch beraten! Was kann ich denn dafür, dass ich im Netz die falschen Seiten gelesen habe und vom Verkäufer/den Verkäufern auch nicht aufgeklärt wurde?  Es hieß immer überall, es seien Biotopfische, geeignet für den Gartenteich, __ Algenfresser (war für mich ausschlaggebend) und die Größe von ca 30 cm (Verkäufer) machte mir auch keine Angst. Bis sie diese Größe erreicht haben, geht schon etwas Zeit ins Land. Und wenn sie sie erreicht haben, dann findet man eine Lösung (schlimmstenfalls kriegens die Katzen), wenn es zu wenig Platzangebot geben sollte.

Und jetzt? Was sollen wir irregeleiteten Teichbesitzer deiner Meinung nach mit unseren Nasentieren anstellen? Ich weiß nicht, wenn zum Beispiel Watermans Nasen seit 3 Jahren munter in seinem Teich umherschwimmen und prächtig gewachsen sind, ob es denen dann so schlecht geht, nur weil sie nicht in einem Fließgewässer sind....? Allemal besser, als in der freien Natur durch diverse Faktoren (fast) ausgerottet zu werden...meine Meinung.

Nix für ungut und viele Grüße von einer Irregeleiteten, die es nicht böse gemeint hat.

beaune


----------



## beaune (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

@ waterman, sinkt Koifutter ab, wenn es in den Teich kommt?


----------



## canis (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*



beaune schrieb:


> @ canis: ...oder werden einfach auch falsch beraten! Was kann ich denn dafür, dass ich im Netz die falschen Seiten gelesen habe und vom Verkäufer/den Verkäufern auch nicht aufgeklärt wurde?


Ich mache dir nicht mehr Vorwürfe als all den anderen auch, die vorschnell irgendwelche Tiere kaufen (siehe etwa aktueller Stör-Thread und diverse ältere). Noch viel mehr Vorwürfe mache ich aber den Verkäufern, die oft aus ahnungslosigkeit (der Zoofachhandel ist meist nicht im entfernstesten ein Fachhandel) und manchmal auch aus profitgier einfach alles verkaufen. 

Am besten ist es immer, sich selbst einzulesen und zwar in Fachliteratur oder immerhin in anerkannte populärwissenschaftliche Literatur. Viele Internetseiten sind dazu jedoch gänzlich ungeeignet. Und wie gesagt, betrachtet nie nie niemals einen Verkäufer als Fachperson - er ist und bleibt ein Verkäufer. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich mache nicht dir speziell einen Vorwurf, sondern finde es allgemein äusserst bedauerlich, dass Tiere oft ohne Vorwissen gekauft werden. 




beaune schrieb:


> Es hieß immer überall, es seien Biotopfische, geeignet für den Gartenteich, __ Algenfresser (war für mich ausschlaggebend) und die Größe von ca 30 cm (Verkäufer) machte mir auch keine Angst.


Wie gesagt, nicht einfach glauben was man irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat oder einem ein Verkäufer gesagt hat. Und sowas wie "Biotopfische" gibts ohnehin nicht, und zwar (ganz kurz gesagt) weil ein Biotop im umgangssprachlichen Verständnis ohnehin fischrei ist und im wissenschaftlichen Sinne den ganzen Lebensraum einer Lebensgemeinschaft umfasst. Somit lebt jede Art in einem Biotop. 

Und das mit den Algenfressern ist genau so irreführend wie die Teichmuscheln als Teichfilter zu verkaufen. Nasen fressen zwar sehr wohl Algen, jedoch primär von der Gewässersohle (naturgemäss von Flusskies) weg. Gegen die Veralgung von Teichen helfen sie herzlich wenig. 




beaune schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wenn zum Beispiel Watermans Nasen seit 3 Jahren munter in seinem Teich umherschwimmen und prächtig gewachsen sind, ob es denen dann so schlecht geht, nur weil sie nicht in einem Fließgewässer sind....? Allemal besser, als in der freien Natur durch diverse Faktoren (fast) ausgerottet zu werden...meine Meinung.


Du kannst einen Löwen auch jahrelang in einem engen Käfig halten und er wird es überleben und wachsen, wenn er ausreichend gefüttert wird. Nur ist das noch lange kein Beweis dafür, dass es ihm gut geht. Ebenso wenig kann das Überleben der Nasen ein Beweis dafür sein, dass es ihnen in Teichen gefällt. 

Im Gegenteil zu dir finde ich es nicht besser für einen Flussfisch, ein Leben im Teich führen zu müssen anstatt im Fluss. Weder wird die Teichhaltung viel für die Rettung der Wildbestände bringen, nocht ist sie eine Alternative zur Arterhaltung. So argumentiert könnte man auch gleich alle bedrohten Tierarten (Tiger, Gorillas, usw.) in Zoos verfrachten, das Leben dort ist ja viel schöner...

LG
David


----------



## waterman (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Nee, das Koifutter sinkt nicht, die Nasen schießen pfeilschnell an die Oberfläche und holen es sich.
Wenn ich mal Störfutter gebe, (dann können die Koi gut gründeln) sind die Nasen während des Sinkens aber auch schnell am Futter.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## beaune (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: unsichtbare Nasen?*

Naja, sonst hätte ich versucht, das Futter in einem Kescher zu geben und mit dem Kescher leicht abzusenken. Wenn die Nasen so verfressen und schnell sind, vielleicht schaffen sie es ja, quasi in den Kescher zu schwimmen und zu fressen, woraufhin du ihn mitsamt der __ Nase hochnehmen könntest. Vielleicht bräuchte es auch einige Tage Übung, dass die Fische im Kescher fressen... 

Oder bin ich jetzt zu sehr auf "normale" Haustiere und deren Trainingsmöglichkeiten und sowas ist bei Fischen nicht möglich? Wenn dem so wäre, dann seht es mir bitte nach. 

Viele Grüße

beaune/Petra


----------

